# Fish form help



## Gpprs (Dec 3, 2009)

Does anyone know of a supply source for fish body forms for a spawning male Humpback (Pink) Salmon, and for a spawning male Sockeye (Red) Salmon? I would like to do a skin mount on these , not a reproduction. Any help would be appreciated. Thank, Grant


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

iv looked in research, van *****, wasco, and mckenzies, and all i could find was the artificial head. when it comes to fish skin mounts though, its almost better to just measure and carve the form your self for a better fit. its really not nearly as hard as every one thinks. i have carved forms from anything from a 38 inch brown to a 12 inch crappie... good luck. oh and mckenzies had the head. if your dead set on using a pre made form, you can always modify an existing form.


----------



## Gpprs (Dec 3, 2009)

It looks like I will have to get my feet wet on carving a form. I have altered some forms, so I hope that it won't be to difficult. Thanks for the encouragement. I'll see what happens.


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

I carve all my own forms. Just keep the fish next to you for reference. It works alot better than buying the forms to fit most of the time.


----------

